# Changing heating settings for remote start



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

It would be nice if the front defroster turned on when I remote start my Atlas. Does anyone know if there's a way to make that change to the settings? Vag-Com? In the remote start section of the manual it says: "To change the automatic climate control settings, see an authorized Volkswagen dealer or an authorized Volkswagen Service Facility." So it seems like there may actually be a way.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Along the same lines of this question...what about adjustment to the heated seats? (Believe I read that depending on the outside temp it will activate the heated seats automatically? (same with the cooled seats on warm days??) Can someone confirm this as well?

One other question, when it comes to the seats - they are perforated on the seat back and seat cushion - does the ventilation make it to both back and seat? Also what about the heat distribution? Does anyone know if there are heating elements in both the seat back AND cushion?

Thanks


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

The seat heaters come on during remote start when the outdoor temperature is below a certain point (I can't remember where the cutoff is). Same for the ventilated seats when it's warm outside.


----------



## kmike82 (Jan 8, 2018)

*I had my settings changed at the dealership*

This is kind of an old thread.. but I made an account in case anyone else was looking for this info

I took my Atlas into the dealership and they were able to reprogram the auto climate settings for the remote start. I dont know what settings they can configure, but they changed mine so that the blower strength and the ventilation settings (windshield, front vents, foot vents, etc) were retained from when I turned the car off.

So now, if I remote start the car when its below (or above) the temperature that kicks in the auto settings, it goes to 72 degrees, rear defroster on (assuming this is winter only), seat heaters set to 2, and the previous venting and blower strength settings


----------



## Chounsten77 (Jan 9, 2018)

Good to know. Does this mean that it doesn't come programmed when purchased?


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

Interesting. I feel pretty confident that if I go to my dealership and ask them to do this, they're going to give me a confused look.  Did they give you any paperwork to explain what they changed? It'd be interesting to get a VCDS dump of your car to look for the settings.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I've been doing this for customers at the dealer with ODIS, tomorrow I'll put my Hex-Net on an Atlas and see if I can get you all a process via VCDS.


----------



## atlasvw (Jan 10, 2018)

I would love the ability to change these settings on out Atlas! Hopefully this is something that can be controlled on our end.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I verified earlier today that it can be done with VCDS. I'm using Hex-Net and the latest version of VCDS so I can't speak on older versions/equipment. I'll try to get a write-up done by the end of the night.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

aledford814 said:


> I verified earlier today that it can be done with VCDS. I'm using Hex-Net and the latest version of VCDS so I can't speak on older versions/equipment. I'll try to get a write-up done by the end of the night.



Can you post both methods. 

So that we know how depending which scan tool is available. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure which other method you wanted me to post, I only have Hex-Net for VCDS. If you're referring to the method using ODIS I won't be posting that as that would be against VW's terms of use concerning proprietary information. ODIS is only available to dealership personnel anyway.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Here's the link to my write up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8990857-Change-Climate-Control-Remote-Start-Default-Setting&p=109549321&posted=1#post109549321


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Question about remote start- Don't use it often, but I did today. It's about 23 degrees in MN- I used the remote start about 5 mins before I got to the car. Seat heat was on, but the AC was marked on too. I would have thought once the car recognized the temp this wouldnt have stayed on. Is this the correct behavior?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jdk1 said:


> Question about remote start- Don't use it often, but I did today. It's about 23 degrees in MN- I used the remote start about 5 mins before I got to the car. Seat heat was on, but the AC was marked on too. I would have thought once the car recognized the temp this wouldnt have stayed on. Is this the correct behavior?


AC can be on with heat...just acts as a dehumidifier/defogger. Mine is usually on in the winter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Got it- I never knew that....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jdk1 said:


> Got it- I never knew that....


Might be a good time to pull out the OM and do some reading.....With an automatic system the AC should always be "ON".


----------



## csamsvw (Oct 12, 2019)

*Works on 2017 Jetta?*

I have an aftermarket remote start and would like the heated seat to come on when started. Do you know if your method will work for the Jetta?


----------

